# Lost my VT100 font! Where did it go!?



## Jasoco (Oct 19, 2002)

Ok, I placed this thread in the Unix section because I figure Unix peeps would know most about it. If it's in the wrong place, please move it.

Anyway, I am really mad.

Ok, the story is I used to have a font available to all apps called "VT100" which as you guys prolly know is a monospaced font that's meant to be non-antialiased and it looks really cool. I loved that font. It looked great whether it was plain or bold. But a few weeks ago I had a little problem. I had to backup, reformat and reinstall OS X 10.2.. So I did.

But now VT100 is missing. The font is gone. My imported old "Font Collections" .fcache files still have it references, but it is not on the computer anymore! The font is gone!

I have my Backup HD and think, "Well, I'll just jump into one of my 10 previous system backups and copy it over." I literally have 10 backups from before it happened. None have a font called VT100 or even resemble VT100. So, unless the VT100 font isn't a font at all, but a different file I have to copy over, I am really pissed off that I can't find it.

Can someone PLEASE tell me where I can get the font! It would go along excellently with my Desktop's current Theme.


----------



## kendall (Oct 24, 2002)

VT100 didn't come with OS X.  It came with OS 9 and OS X detected and used it.

I suspect when you formatted and installed Jaguar, you didn't reinstall OS 9 as well.

For some reason, if you want VT100, you need to install OS 9 with X.


----------



## Jasoco (Oct 24, 2002)

Hmm.. strange.

No, I didn't install OS 9 again. But a while back I DID just copy over all OS 9's fonts into my OS X Fonts folder and deleted OS 9.

But I did back OS 9 up. Let me check my DMG file...

...

...FOUND IT! It's called "VT102Font" for some reason. But I found it. Guess I didn't copy that one over. Oh well. I got it. It works right from the OS X /Library/Fonts folder.

Thanks! I'm happy once again!


----------

